# African Pygmy Hedgehog Advice



## slimy_critters (Oct 2, 2006)

I have just been given a three legged, one footed pigymy hedgehog, so she has stumps for legs, shes around a year old and apparently the mum chewed her feet of! i have notices her scratching and her face seems quite scaly, does anyone know if this would be mites? shes also loosing a fair few quills. pictures are on my profile! 
lisa


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little thing 
She could have a bad case of mites or even ringworm I think she needs a vet visit to confirm it. Ringworm is transmissable to other animals and people.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh dear...
sounds a bit nasty?
i know you can give hogs wheat baths...
i think you simply pop the oat/wheat flakes in a sock and fill a bath with baby temp water... swish the sock around in the bath and squeeze out the oaty water... bathe the hog gently (they do not like baths and may poo) 
pat the hog dry gently but do not wash the oaty water of completely before drying.
i ,may have a few details wrong there, but thats the essence.
it may require a trip to the vets


----------



## slimy_critters (Oct 2, 2006)

*hog*

hope its not ringworm, i have dogs! me or the dogs have no ringworm markings so hope not. will normal vets check her out? she will only eat cat biscuits ive been told which is not good either, tried live and dried meal worms, she wont touch them,.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

mine eat nothing but iams cat biscuits...
won't touch mealies.

where did this hog come from?


----------



## slimy_critters (Oct 2, 2006)

*hog*

cme from a girl who no longer had time to look after it but was bred up north.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

poor little monkey.
maybe ensure you wear gloves when handling until you know for sure what it is...
have a look on pygmy hedgehogs uk maybe


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

having looked at the pictures on your profile i would say vets job.... just to be on the safe side.
looks quite itchy and sore..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not a Pygmy hog but you can see what ringworm looks like here

http://www.freewebs.com/europeanhedgehog/fungusonarrival12.jpg

Dont you have an exotic vets nearby?

If for any reason you feel you cant cope with her I suggest you contact the rescue
http://www.homelesshogs.co.uk/


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Holey crap that looks extreme if it is mites. Have you treated her for mites just in case to see how she fairs?

As said above though - deffo get her vet checked


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

I've just looked at your photos, shes in a bad way. Sending you a PM


----------

